# [SOLVED] Windows Module



## VincentHer (Jul 9, 2008)

I have an installation of the first RC for Windows 7. Every day it has problems starting the Windows Module Installer and then crashes. It basically goes like this:

10/19/2010 8:40:06 AM - The Windows Modules Installer service entered the running state.

10/19/2010 8:50:10 AM - The start type of the Windows Modules Installer service was changed from demand start to auto start.

10/19/2010 8:50:11 AM - The start type of the Windows Modules Installer service was changed from auto start to demand start.

10/19/2010 8:50:11 AM - The Windows Modules Installer service has entered the stopped state.

Then some minutes later, the computer will freeze. It's like it goes into sleep mode and doesn't wake up, but there is no S3 setup on this machine, it runs 24/7 at full speed


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows Module*

Windows 7 RC expired on June 1, 2010.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971767

You need to purchase Windows 7 RTM.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## VincentHer (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Windows Module*

Thanks for the replay. This is a new Windows 7 Pro I just bought. The install is not older than 2 weeks. I found the problem. It was a program that was loaded for my fleet management. When I removed it my computer was running 100% again.


----------

